#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  版主建議刪文原則

## 狼王白牙

[*]由於樂園已有一定規模, 請各版主對自己管理之看板必須有一定質量的要求;建議版主對以下情況之文章刪文

1. 社會上普遍認定不雅的字眼
2. 發表的討論字數過少或意義不明 ; 回覆文章則可放寬, 比方說誇獎圖畫很棒,文章寫得很好的回復可以保留
3. 回覆文章時明顯灌水; 使用短字數聊天; 僅使用表情符號回文..等, 其他人難以回應者
4. 使用者提供的貼圖或連結錯誤;消失, 視情況請該使用者再提供一次檔案或版主代尋, 若無法提供且無討論價值則可刪除
5. 錯別字太多, 注音太多, 版主難以代替修正者
6. 使用者誤將同一內容發表兩次, 請立即刪除重複文章
[*]若文章主題貼錯版面, 請替轉至適當看板, 一般使用者可以通知版主或系統管理員代轉[*]版主或系統管理員有權將重複性的討論合併, 跨版亦同[*]版主得視情況將刪除文章寄回發文者信箱並告知刪文原因[*]請以公平及反覆求證的精神, 處理爭議性文章, 不可輕易刪除以避免造成後續爭議

2005-08-27

----------

